# Pictures of Greece?



## DarrenAtk

Hi all,

I'm wondering if anyone has any photos of Greece that they would mind me using at all?

I'm interested in all areas of Greece and would happily make a donation or contribution to anyone who would be happy for me to use their pictures on a Greece related website and blog.

Obviously I'm not looking for any private or family pictures! 

Simply pictures of scenery, landscapes, beaches, local events, towns, villages, cities, etc...

This is not some kind of scam and I hope I'm not breaking any rules here, I'm simply looking for people who may be able to take some pictures of Greece for me or may even already have some sat around which they would be willing to let me use.

Please reply or PM if interested.

Many thanks,

Darren


----------



## DarrenAtk

Sorry, I'm new here and it may be that I'm unable to use the PM system yet, please reply to this thread if you would be able to help or you can email me: [removed]

Many thanks,

Darren


----------



## DarrenAtk

Hi WKA, I received your PM but can't reply, I think it is because I am a new member...

Would you be able to upgrade my account?

Thanks, 

Darren


----------



## wka

Darren, just make a few posts around the boards. It will automatically free up your PM abilities. It just isn't allowed for people who've only made a very few posts.


----------



## DarrenAtk

wka said:


> Darren, just make a few posts around the boards. It will automatically free up your PM abilities. It just isn't allowed for people who've only made a very few posts.


Ok I'll update the number of posts I make, hopefully trying to add some value at the same time!


----------



## DarrenAtk

Sorry if this is annoying people now...


----------



## wka

value is always good


----------

